# Dragon Go by Swype



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Haven't read anything on here about this add on from Swype but it's pretty sweet.
I suggest if you use Swype you should download it asap! Probably the best browser I've used yet. I'm not the best descriptive writer so I'll try to add some screen shots soon.











































A bunch of supported websites also.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

I swear these types of things never work well for me. I once asked some Siri clone what the open hours of Arby's was, and it was like "Durrrrrp!".


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

superstargoddess said:


> I swear these types of things never work well for me. I once asked some Siri clone what the open hours of Arby's was, and it was like "Durrrrrp!".


Lol. I was very skeptical at first but I'm loving it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

hank3fan said:


> Lol. I was very skeptical at first but I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I may have to try this one out and give it a shot then.


----------

